

RoR - himym

What website/book is best to learn RoR?
======
leeHS
Why`s Poignant Guide: Classic and rather odd Ruby guide. I especially enjoyed
this resource, and the crazy stories really helped make things sink in.
<http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/>

Mr. Neighborly’s Humble Little Ruby Book: Another Ruby guide. I really
recommend this one. The information is laid out really well and I found it
very easy to read. <http://humblelittlerubybook.com/book/hlrb.pdf>

Rails for Zombies: This was my first dive into Rails. They are basically
instructional videos with interactive labs at the end of each tutorial. I
spent a long time doing these tutorials, pausing frequently to google stuff I
didn’t fully understand. <http://railsforzombies.org/>

Ruby on Rails Tutorials, by Michael Hartl: The most comprehensive of the
resources listed so far. Again, I took my time working through this one, and
it really paid off. <http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-
book>

Agile Web Development With Rails: But I’ve only just order it! This is the
resource everyone seems to recommend. It’s also the only one I’ve had to spend
money on so far. Not finished it yet, but so far so good.
[http://www.amazon.ca/Agile-Web-Development-Rails-
Ruby/dp/193...](http://www.amazon.ca/Agile-Web-Development-Rails-
Ruby/dp/1934356549/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307671166&sr=8-1)

~~~
nuclearsandwich
I agree with all these. I would however recommend getting Agile Web
Development With Rails directly from Pragmatic Press as you can be certain
you're using the most up-to-date edition (4th with Rails 3.1) and can purchase
solely the ebook if you want to save some money and/or trees.

[http://pragprog.com/book/rails4/agile-web-development-
with-r...](http://pragprog.com/book/rails4/agile-web-development-with-rails)

~~~
leeHS
Good point!

------
leeHS
I should also point out that there is this on going debate about whether it is
better to learn Ruby before diving into Rails, or just learn them at the same
time. Personally I tackled them both, since I could plug what I was learning
into a web application project. I learn much better by doing.

Hope this helps!

~~~
nuclearsandwich
As someone who teaches beginning Ruby and Rails workshops. I often find the
limiting factor in getting to where students want to go is comfort with Ruby
itself, Rails automates so many of the early details that knowing a little bit
more about what Ruby is doing can be phenomenally enabling.

By all means learn both at once, but stay just a little ahead in your Ruby
skills.

The Ruby Koans is great for solidifying Ruby concepts glossed over in Rails.

<http://rubykoans.com>

~~~
leeHS
Wow, how did I miss this?

Thanks for the heads up.

------
sathishmanohar
Rails has one of the best documentations for a technical product.

<http://guides.rubyonrails.org/>

------
himym
Thanks for all the help!

